# Cervicocerebral New Codes



## EikaMTGQueen (Jan 17, 2013)

Do not use above diaphragm selective catheter placement codes 36215-36218 when selective diagnostic cervicocerebral angiography is performed (as catheter placements are bundled withcodes 36221-36228) unless the catheter placements are in vessels used to image the non-cervicocerebral vascular distribution (e.g., brachial artery for upper extremity imaging).

8. Do submit selective catheter placement codes 36215-36218 (as appropriate) for neurointerventional procedures not at the time of diagnostic studies. This excludes neurointerventional procedures that bundle ipsilateral catheter placement codes (0075T, 0076T, 37215, 37216, 61623,61630, 61635, 61640, 61641, and 61642).


In 2013, a new code set (36221-36228) describes cervicocerebral imaging procedures that are frequently performed during the same session. These codes describe diagnostic catheter-based angiography of the cervicocerebral vasculature and bundle selective catheter placements and supervision and interpretation. Previous S&I codes 75650, 75660, 75662, 75665, 75671, 75676, 75680, and 75685 have been deleted; however, selective catheter placements of the cervicocerebral arteries may still be utilized when describing neurointerventional procedures without diagnostic imaging.


*Can someone please help explain this to me? *
Erica Ross CIRCC. RCC


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 18, 2013)

EikaMTGQueen said:


> Do not use above diaphragm selective catheter placement codes 36215-36218 when selective diagnostic cervicocerebral angiography is performed (as catheter placements are bundled withcodes 36221-36228) unless the catheter placements are in vessels used to image the non-cervicocerebral vascular distribution (e.g., brachial artery for upper extremity imaging).
> 
> 8. Do submit selective catheter placement codes 36215-36218 (as appropriate) for neurointerventional procedures not at the time of diagnostic studies. This excludes neurointerventional procedures that bundle ipsilateral catheter placement codes (0075T, 0076T, 37215, 37216, 61623,61630, 61635, 61640, 61641, and 61642).
> 
> ...



36215 - 36218 can no longer be used when angiography of the head and neck arteries (carotids/vertebrals) is performed.  The old S & I codes for the arch, carotids, and vertebral arteries have have been deleted.  
We now have complete codes - 36222-36228 to describe imaging of the head and neck.  There have been other messages in this forum that describe those. 
If you select the right common carotid with imagine of the head and neck you would code 36223.  If you then moved the catheter down to the brachial artery for an extremity angiogram, you could also code 36216 and 75710. 
If you perform an intracerebral embolization  (distal internal carotid) without a diagnostic angiogram at the same session, you would code 36217, 61624, 75894.  If you had performed the diagnostic study at the same session you would drop 36217 and add the appropriate code from 36221-36224.


----------

